# My new scape,white balance settings. See the difference.



## Graeme Edwards (7 Aug 2007)

First off this is my new scape, one week old.

Some stats for you.

30X30X30 PFK freebie cube.
AquaVital HOB 400
Interpet power compact T5 with Triton tube.
FishVet diffuser.
ADA aquasoil Malaya.
ADA power sand special.
Tropica plant nutrition plus.
Co2 is ( i think ) around 1 bubble per second. My bubble counters bust!

Plants.

Riccia.
Fissidins moss.
Lilaeopsis mauritiana.
Limnophila sessiliflora .
Ludwigia glandulosa .
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'.
Monosolenium tenerum .
Rotala wallichii . ( I think )
Limnophila aquatica ( I think )
Echinodorus tenellus .
Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''. ( not 100% on this one )

I'm not 100% happy with it so far, only two days in. I feel some tweaking needed and some more plants. Crypts mostly. The design id too heavy to the right.
I need to get my head round the 4dKH solution for a drop checker. Need to keep an eye on my Co2.

So these next pictures are one week after planting.

I wanted to show you all how fiddling with the white balance settings can change the look of your scape.

All the pictures where taken on the same exposure..........apature f13 shutter speed 0.6 of a second. ISO 100, meter reading was segmented.
Cannon 350D.
The tube over the tank is a TriPlus by interpet, these are know to be steely blue, but playing with the white balance can change this.
If i were to use a different tube the results may be a little different.
Forgive the sloppy cropping, not up to my usual standard but you get the picture.


*AWB*




*CLOUDY*




*DAYLIGHT*




*FLASH( ONLY ON THE SETTINGS NOT ACTUALY USING THE FLASH ITS SELF)*





*SHADE*




*TUNGSTON*




*FLORECANT*




So there you have it, interesting ahy?

As i say the picture are abit sloppy but the say what i want them too.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Aug 2007)

Rubbush stuff Graeme! Don`t you know that Nikon rule?  

Seriously though, there seem to be quite a lot of settings for white balance with a Canon, some with very subtle differences. When I get the chance, I`ll have a go at showing the white balance menu on a Nikon D40.  

I would be interested in seeing some of your digital imaging techniques.

Dave.


----------

